

A Second Chance for Texas To Pass Anti-Groping Bill - otherwise
http://blogs.forbes.com/kashmirhill/2011/06/21/a-second-chance-for-texas-to-pass-anti-groping-bill-making-tsa-patdowns-a-crime/

======
cafard
Nullification, anyone? I thought all that had been settled...

~~~
gte910h
Why is this necessarily nullification?

